# Yak FISHING TIP #32 DIY SCUPPER PLUGS



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">YAK FISHING TIP # 32 <o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">SCUPPER PLUGS (DIY)<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Even on the warmest days, my scupper plugs stay in. I do not like to sit in water. Additionally, with scuppers open, salt water gets inside tackle bags/boxes and into reels.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">You can buy scupper plugs at almost any Kayak Shop but, for what you get, they seem awfully expensive to me at $6.99 for 2. Most yaks have from 2 to 4 scuppers but I have seen yaks with as many as 8. <o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Some people do not realize that scuppers have other functions other than to drain water from the yak. Scupper holes are also structural members, supporting the inner hull, maintaining alignment with the outer hull and strengthening the entire structure of the kayak.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Small chunks cut from solid Pool Noodles work as well as any over the counter plugs. One pool noodle will make enough plugs for several yaks, even those with 8 scuppers. Any closed cell foam will work. One caution with foam plugs: Leave enough foam sticking up so you can pull the plug if you need to.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">My favorite scupper plugs are made from crutch tips or chair leg tips. Drill 2 tiny holes in the crutch tip for a finger loop made from heavy mono as shown below.Crutch tips cost about $0.35 each.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shape style="WIDTH: 243pt; HEIGHT: 182.25pt" id=_x0000_i1025 type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:title="scupperplug" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ken\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>If you get to your launch site and can't find your scupper plugs, use a popping cork in a plastic bag or even a plastic bag with some sand for plugs.</o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>


----------

